# Bilderberg Power Masters Meet In The U.S...



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Every time a Bilderberg Meeting takes place, important things happen. The last time they met in the US was an election year, 2008 &#8211; and the world got Obama. This year they&#8217;re back in the US: will they decide who the next president will be?

*When in 2008 they gathered from June 5 to 8 in Chantilly, Virginia &#8211; just a stone&#8217;s throw from the Washington DC &#8211; Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton were neck-in-neck in the battle for the Democratic Party&#8217;s presidential candidacy.

On June 5 of that year, Barack and Hillary mysteriously &#8220;disappeared&#8221; for some hours &#8220;somewhere in the DC area.&#8221;  Their agendas blocked out, they clearly sneaked off to &#8220;Meet the Bilderbergers.&#8221; 

The media kept mum about that, save for an Associated Press report on the campaign trail saying that, "reporters traveling with Obama sensed something might be happening between the pair (i.e. Obama and Hillary) when they arrived at Dulles International Airport after an event in Northern Virginia and Obama was not aboard the airplane. Asked at the time about the Illinois Senator's whereabouts, Obama spokesman Robert Gibbs smiled and declined to comment." (The AP dispatch &#8220;Obama and Clinton meet, discuss uniting Democrats&#8221; is, strangely, &#8220;no longer available&#8221; on their website).

Be that as it may, two days later, Hillary withdrew from the race and Obama became the presidential candidate. Did Bilderberg make Hillary &#8220;an offer she couldn&#8217;t refuse&#8221; to clear the way for Obama to the White House? Did they promise her that she would become his Secretary of State?

Although most Bilderberg annual meetings are held in Europe &#8211; France, Switzerland, Italy, Spain, Denmark, England, Scotland, Norway &#8211; this US election year they&#8217;re again gathering at the Westfield Marriott Hotel in Virginia from May 30 to June 3.  Either they&#8217;re very fond of that place&#8230; or of US elections&#8230; or both&#8230;!  

So the question is: will &#8220;key presidential candidacy decisions&#8221; be made again this year?  Will a Republican wildcard appear?  A &#8220;God-inspired Burning Bush&#8221; of some sort, perhaps?...

Read More:
Bilderberg power masters meet in the US &mdash; RT
DRUDGE REPORT 2012®


----------



## francoHFW (May 28, 2012)

Pure horse patoot. lol


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pure horse patoot. lol



That all you got? Boy, you deranged Obamabots have run out of gas. It's actually pretty sad.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 28, 2012)

yeah I'm suprised it's on US soil, they generally hold that crap in Switzerland or Holland. I'm not sure if all that stuff went on, but it's possible and hey why not more secret meetings, that's all we need!!!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Pure horse patoot. lol
> ...



In another thread he talks about how he "educates" people, this guy has some brillant analysis and he's a commie that supports Franco....hmmmm.....like Ive always said communism, facisim, same difference.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> yeah I'm suprised it's on US soil, they generally hold that crap in Switzerland or Holland. I'm not sure if all that stuff went on, but it's possible and hey why not more secret meetings, that's all we need!!!



They do like to hold their secret meetings here in the U.S. during Election Times. Mere coincidence? I guess people will have to decide that for themselves.


----------



## The T (May 28, 2012)

Are they going to back Obama...or see the unrest and boot him?


----------



## Toro (May 28, 2012)

Bilderbergs are pussies.

The Illuminati is where its at!


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

The T said:


> Are they going to back Obama...or see the unrest and boot him?



Stay tuned. These meetings aint secret for nothin.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Every time a Bilderberg Meeting takes place, important things happen. The last time they met in the US was an election year, 2008 &#8211; and the world got Obama. This year they&#8217;re back in the US: will they decide who the next president will be?
> 
> *When in 2008 they gathered from June 5 to 8 in Chantilly, Virginia &#8211; just a stone&#8217;s throw from the Washington DC &#8211; Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton were neck-in-neck in the battle for the Democratic Party&#8217;s presidential candidacy.
> 
> ...



your are one dumb guy.

What you want as policy would HAND everything to these people.

your really fucked up in the head


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Every time a Bilderberg Meeting takes place, important things happen. The last time they met in the US was an election year, 2008 &#8211; and the world got Obama. This year they&#8217;re back in the US: will they decide who the next president will be?
> ...



You're one dumb guy.

Everything has already been HANDED to these people.

You're really fucked up in the head.


----------



## eots (May 28, 2012)

*bilderberg violates the logan act*

The Logan Act is a United States federal law that forbids unauthorized citizens from negotiating with foreign governments. 

Logan Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2012)

I went to the Bilderberg meeting last weekend. It is not what you think it is

Mostly, we drink beer and play poker until the strippers show up. That world domination stuff is just what we tell our wives

Our last Bilderberg meeting..


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

eots said:


> *bilderberg violates the logan act*
> 
> The Logan Act is a United States federal law that forbids unauthorized citizens from negotiating with foreign governments.
> 
> Logan Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah, and mentioning the Bilderberg Group meeting in the U.S. is a 'Conspiracy Theory?' They are meeting in the U.S. That's not a lie or a 'Conspiracy Theory.' It's fact. I guess some see 'Bilderberg Group', and immediately condemn anyone for mentioning it. Oh well, it is what it is i guess.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I went to the Bilderberg meeting last weekend. It is not what you think it is
> 
> Mostly, we drink beer and play poker until the strippers show up. That world domination stuff is just what we tell our wives
> 
> Our last Bilderberg meeting..



Yeah, you said that one before. I think we get it, you go along with the herd on this one. Yet you always seem to show up on threads about the Bilderberg Group. You must wonder a little about them. You're like a moth to a light everytime Bilderberg is mentioned.


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the Bilderberg meeting last weekend. It is not what you think it is
> ...



Like you know shit about Bilderberg

You think us global power brokers don't know how to party?


----------



## The T (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Are they going to back Obama...or see the unrest and boot him?
> ...


 
I'd like to know who they all are...


----------



## dilloduck (May 28, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Pure horse patoot. lol



Why don't you go ahead and tell us who they really are and what this group really does ?
Save everyone a lot of trouble.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Seriously, your material is old now. You've used it all up on past Bilderberg threads. lol! The fact you're always drawn to threads about the Bilderberg Group, means you do probably wonder about them a bit. And you should wonder about them. There's good reason to.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

The T said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Sometimes it gets leaked who some of them are. But for the most part, it's very secretive. It is interesting that they often hold meetings here during our Elections.


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



We are well aware of your tricks and we discussed your antics at our last meeting. One of the strippers said she knows you well but that you are a lousy tipper


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah you used that one before too. Man, you need to keep track of the old material you already used. And it's not funny either. But like i said, you sure are always attracted to Bilderberg threads. Somewhere in the back of that pea-brain of yours, you do have questions about them. I'm sure of that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 28, 2012)

Alright, the Bilderbergs!

The cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs calling card of the radical right.


----------



## Stephanie (May 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Alright, the Bilderbergs!
> 
> The cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs calling card of the radical right.



Nothing can be discussed here without your snide remarks of the right?
what does the right have to do with this topic?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 28, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, the Bilderbergs!
> ...



Don't you know? The Bilderbergs are right wingers who plotted to put a left wing President in office.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Alright, the Bilderbergs!
> 
> The cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs calling card of the radical right.



Yeah, but you're from the radical Left. So you would say that. You're not very credible.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Who claimed the Bilderberg Group was 'Right Wing?'


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Your buddy, C_Clayton_Jones.


----------



## Douger (May 28, 2012)

What's in the ziplock ????


----------



## Douger (May 28, 2012)

PM Harry Dumbstead. My perversion is ongoing.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2012)

Apparently Bilderberg doesn't exist so it can't possibly have meetings but here's a list of last years attendees:
Bilderberg Group 2011: Full Official Attendee List | _

Also, Bilderberg will NOT chose Marco Rubio as Mitt Romneys running mate.


----------



## Paulie (May 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Toro already plays that angle you fag, it's not funny beyond that.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Apparently Bilderberg doesn't exist so it can't possibly have meetings but here's a list of last years attendees:
> Bilderberg Group 2011: Full Official Attendee List | _
> 
> Also, Bilderberg will NOT chose Marco Rubio as Mitt Romneys running mate.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



'Right Wing/Left Wing' doesn't exist, or matter when it comes to the Global Elitists.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Don't let em fool ya. They too are curious as to what the Bilderberg Group is all about. They're just too indoctrinated, therefore too frightened to stray from the herd.


----------



## Paulie (May 28, 2012)

What we actually KNOW about the group is that every year a bunch of really important people in government and business meet in secret and the media isn't even allowed in.

That should raises red flags and put questions in ANYONE'S mind.


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Not trying to be funny....just accurate depictions of our Bilderberg meetings

I know it's hard to believe, but Bill Gates is a pro at body shots. Zuckerberg is a douche though. He cheats at Poker

http://api.ning.com/files/XRNItibYu...1fXnqV/l_da0963ee3c6d48799e24c8f5d775765d.jpg


----------



## rightwinger (May 28, 2012)

Bilderberg kicks ass


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> What we actually KNOW about the group is that every year a bunch of really important people in government and business meet in secret and the media isn't even allowed in.
> 
> That should raises red flags and put questions in ANYONE'S mind.



Well said. Thanks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2012)

It is so very amazing that these so very powerful people can have a super secret meeting all the time and the conspiracy people on USMB are the only ones who are smart enough to know about it.......

Do you really believe that if these people wanted a secret meeting that you would ever hear about it?


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> It is so very amazing that these so very powerful people can have a super secret meeting all the time and the conspiracy people on USMB are the only ones who are smart enough to know about it.......
> 
> Do you really believe that if these people wanted a secret meeting that you would ever hear about it?



Why do they go so out of their way to be so secretive? Why not just allow the Media and Citizens in?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2012)

You are still assuming that there is such a meeting......


----------



## Toro (May 28, 2012)

Paulie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I'm insulted that you've tagged me as a Bilderberger.

I'd suggest you get your affairs in order and say good-bye to your loved ones.  Mr X will be greeting you in the morning.


----------



## Toro (May 28, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Bilderberg kicks ass



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Cheap $100/hr whores.

Bildernerds ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> You are still assuming that there is such a meeting......


Ollie, stop being an army grunt and use your brain. Your rank don't mean sh*t in here.

Bilderberg power masters meet in the US &mdash; RT

Here's a video from FuxNews (You favorite right?) FFW to 6:30.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JILjWC8koy0&feature=related"]What is the Bilderberg Group? - YouTube[/ame]

Judge Napolitano called them "Influential movers and shakers" but they don't exist right?

Ok now watch Ollie change his tune to "Well, they don't have power".


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > You are still assuming that there is such a meeting......
> ...



Most just don't want to know about these things. It upsets their neat & tidy order of things too much.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2012)

What guys like Ollie an RGS don't understand is at their Military service was just training for what's gonna' happen next.

The *CAN'T* just retire and go to sleep now. The biggest battles are still ahead, against an enemy they can't even imagine.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > You are still assuming that there is such a meeting......
> ...



And what makes you think I have ever watched this talking heads show?
News flash I do watch FOX news, I watch about an hour of Fox and friends every morning, right after watching about 30 minutes or so of HLN. Just to see what was happening in the world. 

And you can post all the talking heads you want it still doesn't mean that if there were these super powerful people having secret meetings that we would ever hear about them....

And My rank has nothing to do with anything except that it is my proper form of address. You may also call me Commander. It too is a proper form of address, as is Mister, but I don't use that one much. 

BTW, I've known some very intelligent grunts in my day...


----------



## eots (May 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> It is so very amazing that these so very powerful people can have a super secret meeting all the time and the conspiracy people on USMB are the only ones who are smart enough to know about it.......
> 
> Do you really believe that if these people wanted a secret meeting that you would ever hear about it?



it was secret form many years but  now the secret is what government policy is being set in there


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> What guys like Ollie an RGS don't understand is at their Military service was just training for what's gonna' happen next.
> 
> The *CAN'T* just retire and go to sleep now. The biggest battles are still ahead, against an enemy they can't even imagine.



There will always be a new Boogeyman Enemy to fight. The MIC and Globalist Elites have many more Wars planned for us. You can count on that.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And what makes you think I have ever watched this talking heads show?
> News flash I do watch FOX news, I watch about an hour of Fox and friends every morning, right after watching about 30 minutes or so of HLN. Just to see what was happening in the world.
> 
> And you can post all the talking heads you want it still doesn't mean that if there were these super powerful people having secret meetings that we would ever hear about them....
> ...


Why the f*ck would I call *you* Commander? 

News Flash! Posters here are EQUAL and the UCMJ doesn't apply.

If you we're smart, you'd see that the Army has no use for you anymore. When you were active duty and fighting for Empire, you had value. Now that you're retired, you are a *net drag* on the Military Industrial Complex. They want you to die as quickly as possible so they can use your retirement check for something else. You know how I know that?

The V.A.


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And what makes you think I have ever watched this talking heads show?
> ...



Yes, and that's exactly what that NWO asshole Henry Kissinger said...

"Military Men are dumb, stupid animals to be used as pawns for foreign policy."


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Yes, and that's exactly what that NWO asshole Henry Kissinger said...
> 
> "Military Men are dumb, stupid animals to be used as pawns for foreign policy."


Right.

And I don't want that to be an insult to guys like Ollie or RGS *personally*, I just want them to be aware of the reality of their situation.

We get sold on the idea of "The American Way" but in reality it's for the International Bankers and Empire alone.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And what makes you think I have ever watched this talking heads show?
> ...



Gee, I would be addressed As Sergeant First Class because it is my earned rank and Title. Just as one would refer to a judge who retired as Judge or a former Senator as Senator. And you would address me as Commander because that is my current position in the American legion. 

You guys just keep on drinking the koolaide and staying away from real threads. You see most halfway intelligent people already know all this. I'd bet many people know That my Picture hit the front page of the paper today in my role as Commander.

But anyway, If there was a secret group, having a secret meeting, you would never know about it. You are a very very small fish in a very very large ocean.........


----------



## paulitician (May 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I respect your service. I really do. Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## washamericom (May 29, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIPik872K64]Robert Gibbs Lies to Press on CNN avoids disclosing Bilderberg Meeting - YouTube[/ame]


rubio isn't eligible either.


----------



## paulitician (May 29, 2012)

They do like to meet here in the U.S. during our Elections. I'm surprised more don't find anything interesting about that.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 29, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I went to the Bilderberg meeting last weekend. It is not what you think it is
> 
> Mostly, we drink beer and play poker until the strippers show up. That world domination stuff is just what we tell our wives
> 
> Our last Bilderberg meeting..



Did you see High Gravity ? It looks like his kinda party.


----------



## Paulie (May 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


You're being retarded.  The media openly reports that these people meet every year, but they aren't allowed any access.  The secret isn't that they're HAVING a meeting, because that's already publicly known.  The secret is what's going on at the meeting, because they don't allow any media in there.

I'm sorry if that causes you to lose sleep at night, but it's still the truth.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Gee, I would be addressed As Sergeant First Class because it is my earned rank and Title. Just as one would refer to a judge who retired as Judge or a former Senator as Senator. And you would address me as Commander because that is my current position in the American legion.


No one would call you SFC *because you're not in the Army anymore*. Get it through your thick skull.

I know and work with *plenty* of former military, one retired 0-6 and one retired E-9 whom I call by their first names. They have *NEVER* asked me to call them by their former Military rank or some made up World of Warcraft name like "Commander".

The Bilderbergs exist and they meet. You saying it doesn't only shows your ignorance and arrogance. You're no different than those Navy Admirals after WWI who said Air Power wasn't necessary. You bury your head in the sand just as they did.

Your "magic disappearing retirement check" won't help you either. Good luck with the coming austerity. ( I know you think that's a "conspiracy theory" as well)


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, I would be addressed As Sergeant First Class because it is my earned rank and Title. Just as one would refer to a judge who retired as Judge or a former Senator as Senator. And you would address me as Commander because that is my current position in the American legion.
> ...



You are a fucking idiot. Just in case no one ever told you so.

And if you do know any real retirees as you claim ask them if they use their rank as a title. Many do, not all but many..... I do.. Is there a problem that I am proud of my accomplishments? Seen the newspaper article where they call me Commander yesterday? Didn't think so. 

Not one bit worried about my retirement check. Seems as though you are though. I do worry that the idiots in Washington will take more away form the retiree as they have the pattern of doing, but that's another story.

Your story is lame..........


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Both you and RGS seem to think that your stripes are some sort of shield against reality. You couldn't be more deluded.

Of course you're not worried about your retirement check, because you have NO IDEA what the Federal Reserve is doing to the US Dollar. In your case, Ignorance *is* Bliss.


----------



## Paulie (May 29, 2012)

Ollie not responding to me pointing out that the meeting's existence is not a secret is duly noted


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 29, 2012)

Let's see.

Bilderbergers liked: 

the Bushes, they because POTUS

Clinton in 91, he because President in 92

NAFTA, that passed

GATT, that passed too

Opening up China to trade, that passed

Normalizing relationships with Vietnam, that passed

nah, no relationship at all


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 29, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Ollie not responding to me pointing out that the meeting's existence is not a secret is duly noted



Actually not responding from me normally means I didn't want to call you a dumb ass or something along those lines.......

Has anyone ever actually admitted to being a member of this group? Has there ever been anyone who actually was invited to these secret meetings who talked about what was discussed?

I didn't think so. So it is all guesswork and conjecture. AKA Conspiracy theory.....


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie not responding to me pointing out that the meeting's existence is not a secret is duly noted
> ...


Translation: "It scares me that an organization is controlling our gov't outside the Constitution so I'll act like it doesn't exist and make fun of those who understand it and trying to warn me".


----------



## ERGO (May 30, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie not responding to me pointing out that the meeting's existence is not a secret is duly noted
> ...



It is quite apparent that you haven't done ANY research into the subject and there's a saying... Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance and it's interesting to note that a dirivation of the word ignorance is IGNORE.

Here's just a little info and I will be glad to provide more if I need to. People that pass stuff off as "Conspiracy Theories"  sometimes do so because they are intellectually lazy and it's a cop out and more convenient for them to pass things off that are out of their narrow view of the world as "Conspiracy Theories'" Do some research for crying out loud!

Named for the Hotel de Bilderberg, in Oosterbeek in the Netherlands where the Bilderberg Group first met in 1954. The hotel gave its name both to the Group and those who participate in its activities (Bilderbergers).

Bilderberg, which has been meeting annually since 1954, is a highly secretive international think tank and some say, policy-forming group made up of representatives from North America and Western Europe and was founded by Joseph Retinger, Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands and Belgian Prime Minister Paul Van Zeeland. The Bilderberg Steering Committee, made up of around 30 people, (with no official list available), "decided that it would invite 100 of the most powerful people in Europe and North America every year to meet behind closed doors at a different five-star resort. The group stresses secrecy: What's said at a Bilderberg conference stays at a Bilderberg conference.

David Rockefeller, Speaking at the June, 1991 Bilderberger meeting in Baden, Germany (a meeting also attended by then-Governor Bill Clinton and by Dan Quayle.

"We are grateful to the Washington Post, The New York Times, Time
Magazine and other great publications whose directors have attended
our meetings and respected their promises of discretion for almost
forty years."

"It would have been impossible for us to develop our plan for the world
if we had been subjected to the lights of publicity during those years.
But, the world is now more sophisticated and prepared to march towards a
world government. The supranational sovereignty of an intellectual elite
and world bankers is surely preferable to the national
auto-determination practiced in past centuries."


----------



## paulitician (May 30, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## uscitizen (May 30, 2012)

I have one of their baskets.


----------



## paulitician (May 31, 2012)

This one usually stuns and baffles today's Democrat Government Goose Steppers. It just doesn't compute for them. Kennedy knew what was going on. And we all know how it ended for him...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces]President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech version 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 31, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


SFC Ollie is like "Sgt Shultz" on Hogans Heroes. His entire shtick consists of telling people to shut up while turning away from the truth.

SFC Ollie: "I see *nothing*!"


----------



## paulitician (May 31, 2012)

Today's Democrat Goose Steppers just can't reconcile the fact one of their beloved Democrat Heroes knew what was going on. So they just pretend he never spoke about these things. It's all just sad denial for them.


----------



## Swagger (May 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Ollie not responding to me pointing out that the meeting's existence is not a secret is duly noted
> ...



I'm not what you'd call a conspiracy theorist, but it remains a fact that a large forum of powerful and influential figures meet under a cloak of intense secrecy every year to discuss matters they don't want made public knowledge, as well as using it as an opportunity to network amongst peers of equal standing who'd otherwise be unavailable or engaged elsewhere on the globe. I don't think they all remove their glasses to reveal empty eye sockets, but you can't deny the widely reported on and acknowlegded ring of steel that surrounds these infamous gatherings that are always shrouded in mystery. Nothing spoken during the gathering is repeated among those who weren't invited.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I'm a bit confused.....if these meetings are so super secret, how do we have quotes from what was said at one of them?


----------



## Toro (May 31, 2012)

Swagger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



One of the many reasons why The Illuminati is so much better than the Bildernerds is that we limit the number of Frogs who can attend our meetings.  Except for the $10,000 a night high class Parisian escorts. Can't get enough of those girls!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I'm a bit confused.....if these meetings are so super secret, how do we have quotes from what was said at one of them?


You may have heard of this, it's called: Investigative Journalism. Sometimes it even involved moles or "insiders" who leaked information to the press.

This is what reporters actually did before they got lazy and just started reading talking points that were faxed to them by Party Head Quarters or polls commissioned by groups with an agenda.

You almost never see this on Fox, CNN, MSNBC or most major newspapers. That's why they're called "The Dinosaur Media": Soon to be extinct.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit confused.....if these meetings are so super secret, how do we have quotes from what was said at one of them?
> ...



I'm sorry, but that is a lovely answer with almost no substance at all.

We have this group of some of the most influential and powerful people in the world.  They get together annually to hold meetings and discuss how to change to a world government (according to the post I first quoted).  And your answer to how information from this ultra-secret meeting of such powerful people was found is 'investigative journalism'?  Who did this investigative journalism?  How were they able to infiltrate this meeting?  Has there been any follow up with the people who were there to hear the supposed quote?  Etc. etc.....

Again, the concept of super-secret meetings of people influential enough to change the governments of the entire world does not mesh too well with conspiracy theory forum posts of supposed quotes from one of said meetings.  Certainly not without some kind of evidence to back the assertion up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



In denial as always,ignoring things cause it doesnt go along with what you want to believe.the bilderbergers love sheep like you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Every time a Bilderberg Meeting takes place, important things happen. The last time they met in the US was an election year, 2008 &#8211; and the world got Obama. This year they&#8217;re back in the US: will they decide who the next president will be?
> 
> *When in 2008 they gathered from June 5 to 8 in Chantilly, Virginia &#8211; just a stone&#8217;s throw from the Washington DC &#8211; Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton were neck-in-neck in the battle for the Democratic Party&#8217;s presidential candidacy.
> 
> ...



there are many posters here that are in denila that they are the ones that decide who is going to be our next president in the next election.Right now they're all talking amongst each other saying-Obama has done an excellent job fulfilling our agenda.He can remain in office another term. Or they might be saying-I think Romney will get our agenda going along further and faster than Barry.Lets get him elected this time.

Bilderberg 2012: the technocrats are rising at this year's annual conference | World news | guardian.co.uk


Yeah that link of mine talks about all that stuff you just posted on Barry and Mrs Clinton.


----------



## daws101 (May 31, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Every time a Bilderberg Meeting takes place, important things happen. The last time they met in the US was an election year, 2008  and the world got Obama. This year theyre back in the US: will they decide who the next president will be?
> ...


is DENILA in the mid west?


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



I'm neither in denial nor ignoring anything, you dolt.  I'm pointing out that a quote about a supposedly uber-secret meeting of the most powerful people in the entire world is going to require a bit more than an anonymous poster's word in the conspiracy theory section of a message board.  If you can't wrap your mind around that, it's your problem.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


He just gave you a link, what are you illiterate?

Or are you waiting for FuxNews or MSLSD to report all this?


----------



## paulitician (May 31, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Check out the Kennedy Video posted earlier. It might change your perspective.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 31, 2012)

Somebody left spatter on the floor in here. Once at 5:51, and again at 5:53.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 1, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



His link neither had anything to do with the quote from the post I originally quoted, nor did it explain why the author is able to so easily get information about these meetings and why people are so open with details if they are so full of secrecy.  The link was full of innuendo with little verifiable facts.

Further, I was explaining why my previous posts were neither a matter of denial nor ignoring of evidence, and since they all occurred before 9/11's reply to me, even if his link DID provide some proof, or even compelling evidence, of the ideas being presented here, my points would remain valid.  Perhaps, if instead of making assumptions about my literacy or my viewing habits, you paid attention to what was actually being said and when, you might have realized this.

To sum up, there are some posters on here who seem to have a whole lot of information about a group that is supposed to be both filled with the most powerful people in the world and extremely secretive.  It seems somewhat unlikely that a few posters, some known for latching on to various conspiracy theories, should have said information.  One link to an opinion piece does not negate that.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 1, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



More information on the Bilderberg Group has come to light in recent years. It's the sign of the times i guess. But this information has been gained with absolutely no help from them. They are a very powerful secretive organization. Make no mistake about that. Check out what John F. Kennedy had to say about such Secret Societies. The video was posted earlier in this thread. Or just check it out on YouTube. It's very interesting.


----------



## eots (Jun 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8pyshVZyOo&feature=g-all-u]Veteran force vaccinated after arrest at Bilderberg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



He only sees what he wants to see.He has  confessed he never watches videos before so dont hold your breath expecting him to watch it. He just wants to keep his head buried in the sand believing we are a free country by listening to agents like MORON IN THE HAT AND DAWGSHIT cause it makes him feel better and not scared of whats really going on in the world.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Or perhaps I don't want to listen to someone who can barely piece together a coherent sentence about what is going on in the world. 

I form my own opinions, I don't base them off of what certain posters on an anonymous message board say.  Perhaps it works differently for you. 

As far as watching videos, it depends on who's posting them and how long they are, not to mention if I find the subject matter interesting.  To be clear, I consider some of you conspiracy posters to be a bit off in the head, so I'm surely not going to waste much of my time watching the videos you may provide.  Your posts have already led me to the conclusion you aren't very credible.


----------



## eots (Jun 2, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So Kennedy and Eisenhower where conspiracy theorist ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y06NSBBRtY]Eisenhower warns us of the military industrial complex. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jun 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Sounds to me like they knew what was going on. They were far from being 'Crazy Conspiracy Theorists.'


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


bump


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

eots said:


> Veteran force vaccinated after arrest at Bilderberg - YouTube


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

eots said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


why not ? you are.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


subjective statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 4, 2012)

eots said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



thats his logic.He only sees what he WANTS to see wont he wont look at it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 4, 2012)

Four farts in a row from Dawgshit today.

agent Dawgshit is here right now so he will be here any second to fart again just like his handlers pay him to. will be interesting how many farts this time from him.lol.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Four farts in a row from Dawgshit today.
> 
> agent Dawgshit is here right now so he will be here any second to fart again just like his handlers pay him to. will be interesting how many farts this time from him.lol.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Four farts in a row from Dawgshit today.
> 
> agent Dawgshit is here right now so he will be here any second to fart again just like his handlers pay him to. will be interesting how many farts this time from him.lol.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Four farts in a row from Dawgshit today.
> ...


paulie ,I though fart jokes were beneath you?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Bullshit. The man speaks from an objective point of view and what he said back then can be measured and quantified, then and more so now. But what the fuck would you know about anything? a brief look at your post history answers that question with a resounding NOTHING.


----------



## Obamerican (Jun 4, 2012)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Paulie lost all credibility when he accepted Rimjob as a valid poster on this board.


----------



## paulitician (Jun 4, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



He's funny and open-minded. I can respect that. You bitter trolls should be more like him. No need to be so bitter & angry all the time. It's just a 'Conspiracy Theory' Forum. There's nothing wrong with being open-minded & respectful while discussing these things. Try it sometime. You might just enjoy it.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 4, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Wait, his fart posts are respectful?


----------



## daws101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



LOL...LOL..do you even know who I was talking about?


----------



## daws101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


no but they're the best he can do. (handjob)paulie on the other hand ,has mood swings every hour on the hour.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 6, 2012)

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 6, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



yeah candyass should REALLY  try that instead of  throwing all these tantrems and fits  having all these meltdowns and calling people cusswords when he cant refute the facts people post.

I see THIS time it was TWO.
agent Dawgshit is here right now so he will be here any second to fart again just like his handlers pay him to. will be interesting how many farts this time from him.lol.

anyways by chance paul,did you hear about how one of the reporters from american free press had one of his sources somehow got close enough to the grounds there and heard in the lobby of the hotel one of the bilderbergers say to another-I hate Ron Paul and all his supporters so much I wish they would all get on the plane with Paul and a kamakazi pilot crashland them somewhere and kill them all. 

I mean amazing how these trolls can come on here and defend the sick mindset of all these sick people wishing we ALL Ron Paul supporters in the world to die? many of them good innocent people in the world and these sick trolls like candyass-aka Obamaerican defend these sick trolls.man they are going to suffer with their karma in the future selling their souls down the drain for money like they do.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


what's a tantrem?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Surely you can point to anyone defending someone wanting all Paul supporters to die, yes?

You wouldn't be accusing someone of supporting mass murder just because they don't agree with your conspiracy theories, would you?


----------

